# angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez



## juliank2116 (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie das thopic schon sagt sind wir in südfrankreich gerade im urlaub und haben natürlich unsere angeln mitgenommen, 2x normale spulenangeln und eine zum stippen.

wir angeln aber im moment noch mit brot, wissen leider nicht genau auf was die fische hier besonderns abfahren. wir angeln nicht auf etwas besonderes , aber wenn würden wir gerne auf raubfische angeln.

jetzt sind unsere fragen:

weiss einer was die hier denn am liebsten mögen an ködern.
welche fische sind hier bei euch bevorzug beim angeln.
habt ihr sonst irgendwelche tipps zum brandungsangeln(felsen)?

wir haben das haus direkt am meer und können den ganzen tag angeln, aber wann ist es denn am besten?

wär super nett von euch wenn ihr uns weiterhelfen könntet.

liebe grüße aus süd frankreich#h


----------



## HarryO. (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

am besten mal einen einheimischen fragen.

gruß

O.#h


----------



## jungangler 93 (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

ich war auch da vor zirca 3 wochen. bin einmal mit so ner art kutter rausgefahren hat 30 euro gekostet. man fängt nur kleinfisch . einmal 1,5 stunden mit blinker an so klippen gefischt= 3 Zahnbrassen bis 40cm und einen besseren barsch .die klippen waren an so nem leuchtturm( ich glaub er liegt 15 min westlich von st tropez).fotos folgen


----------



## ich will meer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

servus
, ich hoffe ich kann dir noch helfen, wo genau bist du denn da,... am Plage de Pampelone oder in der Bucht zw. St.Trop und st Maxime ?

also vom hafen direkt in St Tropez lässt sich wunderbar auf goldbrassen fischen, die werden dort auch Sar genannt, ist aber nicht ganz einfach, weil die immer unterhalb der Felsen an der Mole umherwandern, man kann sie aber mit einem Seeringelwurm am lanschenkliger Haken an der Posenmontage fangen. Nervig sind nur die Blöker, auch saupe (frnz.) genannt, die immer den köder abknabbern, sonst um weiter draussen, auch von der mole aus zu fischen nehme ich eine mittlere brandungsrute, und einer Grundmontage mit Krallenblei und mehreren Paternoster, ich hatte schon gute fänge....vor allem unterschiedlichste Brassenarten.Wem das zu zu lange dauert dem empfehle ich eine stipprute und an der hauptschnur ein Haken grösse 14 mit brot dran....vileicht, je nach wellengang ein kleines blei 30 cm vor den haken, und immer auf dem wasser treiben lassen...20 sek warten und bäämmmm...ist eine60er  Meeräsche dran...naja bischen übertrieben, aber man fängt so wirklich sehr gut, vor allem Meeräschen und Blöker..ab und zu auch ein paar zackenbarsche wirklich sehr gute speisefische. Nur im hafenbecken sollte man vom verzehr absehen.
falls du nicht am Hafen angeln willst empfehle ich ausserdem....eien wirklich ausgezeichnete stelle im an der küste: Also die liegt ca. 250m vom meer weg genau vor dem campingplatz Kon Tiki am plage de Pampelone.
da liegt ein riff, manchmal 30 cm unter der wasseröberfäche. hier fängt man wirklich gut Zackenbarsche und meeräschen...wirklich riesenteile bis zu 60 cm. Dort vor allem mit Spinnködern oder kleien wobblern bis 8 cm..zum schleppen darf es auch etwas grösser sein.
was dort auch gut geht ist mit wurm paternoster auf grund  und nachts auf conger oder Muränen....is aber eher selten =)
beim schleppen mit dem boot immer die ränder der Seegrasfelder abfahren,,,da lauern oft wolfsbarsche im Grass auf beute und können einem auffälligen silbernen wobbler selten wiederstehen...
Was sonst noch geht ist mit einem etwas grösseren boot weiter raus richtung Cap camarat rauszufahren und auf Thun zu fischen, aber das geht dann mit der stippangel meißtens nicht mehr.:q
wegen den zeiten..also zum barandungsangeln sonnenuntergang bis spätabends...braucht aber echt zeit...hat aber auch wirlich sehr gute fänge...auf Meeräschen und friedfische hab ich die besten fänge direkt mittags in der hitze gemacht....
und noch wegen Köder: unschlagbar auf alles was so rumschwimmt ist der seeringelwurm. kriegste beim Angelshop in st tropez in der nähe vom markt.
Andere ausgezeichnete Köder sind Brot, Tintenfischstücke, und zum anfüttern sardinengehäckseltes.
was sonst noch geht ist muschelfleisch und Käse (an manchen tagen unschlagbar) .
Mit maden hab ich bisher meißtens nur kleine saupe  und Meeräschen gefangen.
Was wirklich auch fängig ist dir ne plastikflaschen falle zu Bauen oder mit nem Köderfisch netz kleine weissfische rauszuholen und mit lebendigen Köderfisch auf Wolfsbarsch (loup de mer frnz.) zu gehen...ist auch ziemlig fängig...auch köderfisch am system geschleppt.

Falls du noch andere stellen wissen willst, schreib mir mal, ich tauche auch und hab eine karte mit unzähligen wracks und Riffen in unmittelbarer Nähe.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...viel spass und petri heil
adrian


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

...wow... da freut man sich ja volle kanne aufn urlabu wenn man dein bericht hört. war in den pfingstferien auch in st. maxime. habe dort an einem felsddingens geangelt. blei ca. 40g dann 4er haken un dann ein garnelenstück als köder. aber leider nix gefangen. mit was für schnurstärken hast du gefischt?????

mfg fabi_


----------



## ich will meer (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

Also fürs Brabdungsangeln mit ner 0.35 hauptschnur und schlagschnur. 030er vorfach ....werte sind aber nicht genau, weil der typ im angelladen die von so ner riesen spule abgeschnitten hat.
ansonsten ehr dünner also teilweiße bei 14-er häckchen wegen der scheuen meeräschen nur 0.17 oder so...
haste schon irgendwas gefangen?
das einzige was wir in st. maxime gefangen haben warn zwei petersmännchen, und mein kollege wolte ein abhaken, und durfte darauf 10 tage nen fetten verband tragen..und das im hochsommer am strand^^


----------



## Fabi_ (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

ne leider hab ich nix gefangen :CCCCCCC hab aber auch nich lange probiert, weil meine eltern und meine schwestern dann heim wollten -.-


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

hier noch bilder
[


----------



## ich will meer (3. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

@fabi

in Port Grimmaud (kennste? ganz am ende der bucht = da gits auch so im stadtzentrum so n paar Brücken, wenn de da Richtung Parkplatz läufst, dann kommt an der letzten brücke so n Art Tümpel, naja eig. isses so n Brackwasser arm vom wellenbrecher, aber ohne Meerzugang.Jedenfalls werfen da eben die ganze zeit Touris undso Brot rein, und da hats MASSENHAFT meeräschen, und alle zw.50 und 70 cm  gut genährt und ungenießbar.
Da ham wir mal spasseshalber als wir von der Mole vom fischen zurückgelaufen sind Toastbrot auf n Vorfach mit Haken und ham das da kurz reingedippt.
das hättste sehen sollen wie sich 50 äschen auf einen köder stürzen.

wir warn darauf gar nich vorberitet das da dummerweße eine hängen bleibt und bämm, ein spannender Drill vor 100 Touri augen mitten in der Innenstadt.
Leider auch unter den augen von den Flics, die ham uns dann irgendwie auf französisch angebrüllt .
Den Fisch konnten wir zwar lande, ham in aber gleich wieder mehr oder weniger freiwillig entlassen und uns schleinigst verdrückt.

was übrigens in der Umgebung auch nach ganz gut ist, ist ein wrack am cap Camerat, das liegt in der verlängerung von der Küste aus über eine recht große felsen insel
 ( durchmesser ca 30m) ca. 100 m draussen, recht schwer zu finden, aber auch wenn mann nur in der umgebung fischt ziemlich gut fängste recht ordentliche barsche und so art doraden, auf n fischfetzen.


----------



## Fabi_ (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

doraden oder barsche habe ich leider noch nicht gefangen :CCCCCC aber dafür mal in sonem brackwassersee paar hundert kilometer weiter von der coute á zur. in der ecke von nime un perpigno un valras palge einen kleinen aal gefangen. auf einer kleinen garnele die massen weise im see vorkommen. musste einfach den kescher reinwerfen ruasziehen und schon haste paar dutzend im netz^^ un im meer hab ich auch geanglet aber nix gefangen. da hab ich mit paar urlaubsfreunden geangelt un die haben den köder mitgebracht. des war stinkekäseteig. aber leider nix gefangen. un einmal im hafenbecken hab ich mal mein kaugummi ins wasser geworfen und schon waren 10 meeräschen da und haben sich den kaugummi geschnappt. aber da hab ich meine angel nicht dabei gehabt :CCC

@ich will meer: was sind flics????

@jungangler 93: petri zu den doraden un zu dem barsch oder was des is^^


----------



## Schulle01 (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

@ ich will meer
mit den Petermänchen ist halt nicht gut Kirschen essen!
Hab das vor Jahren in Süd Frankreich bei nem Kumpel selbst mal erlebt!


----------



## jungangler 93 (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

ist so ne art schriftbarsch glaub ich zumindest


----------



## ich will meer (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

@fabi
flics werden in frankreich die polizisten gennannt
meeräschen kannste übrigens acuch mit kleinen wobblern oder nymphen fangen,
is aber bissle schwer, weil die so kleine mäuler ham


----------



## Fabi_ (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

aso. nächstes jahr geths dan wieder in urlaub =) un dann wird au was gfangen^^ hoffentlich doraden. aber zurzeit kann man ja an bestimmten stellen im mittelmeer ja kaum mehr angeln weil da die meere so überfischt sin :CC schon traurig :C in monte carlo hab ich mal ein plakat gesehen: da war ein fischer drauf mit wurfnetz. un dieses netz hat er über eine kuh geworfen. ich kann zwar nicht so gut französisch aber das konnte ich schon verstehen, was die damit gemeint hatten :CCC ist schon schade, dass die meere überfischt sind. bald gibts womöglich keine fische mehr :CCCC nur noch so fett gezüchtete :CCC un angeln. dieses hobby kann man dann nur noch den enkeln erzählen :C


----------



## ich will meer (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

mhh..jooo...vor allem an der Küste der Cote d'azur kann man das schon sagen, aber dafür gibt es zwar fast nur noch kleine aber dafür besonders schöne arten vor allem an den riffen.
Sind halt für Angler nicht ganz so atrraktiv wie Marlins oder thunfische...


----------



## Fabi_ (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

schon aber sind trotzdem schön anzusehen ;-D naja... nächstes jahr wird auch wieder im mittelmeer geangelt. entweder auf korsika oder in der nähe von valras plage. als köder nehm ich muschelfleisch. als anfutter nehm ich fischstückchen un muschelfleischstückchen mit etwas sardellenpaste. un des in nen futterkorb.


----------



## Goatie (27. September 2010)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

Hallo!
Muss den etwas älteren thread mal wieder reanimieren...
Wir fahren Samstag nach Le Lavandou an der Côte d'Azur.
Heute war ich im Angelshop und hab mich in Sachen geeigneter Köder und Montagen von meinem Mittelmeerfachmann des Vertrauens beraten lassen.
Hab mich dann in die Idee verliebt, den Wolfsbarschen von der Mole aus nachzustellen und frage mich nun, ob meine Lieblingsspinrute, eine 2,20 m lange 10-30g WG Berkley Graphitrute, dafür wohl geeignet sein könnte....
An Schnur habe ich nun 260m 28er Mono auf einer SPRQ 740er Rolle.
Was meint Ihr? Könnte die auch nen Barakuda verkraften?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Sichel (29. September 2010)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade in Saint Maxime 14 Tage im Urlaub. Bin jetzt schon 3 Tage mit Seeringelwürmern am angeln, das Blöde, nur Kleinfische. Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben um auch grössere Fische zu fangen. Die Seeringelwürmer werden langsam teuer. Besten Dank.
Sichel


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (30. September 2010)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

Hallo,

wir sind immer in SETE, am Kanal der das Meer mit dem See (bassin de tau) verbindet. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir in 3 Tagen ca. 40 Doraden gefangen. 2 Personen. Ich hab Doraden mit 3kg gesehen. Meine waren aber max 1kg schwer. Die Doraden ziehen im Herbst nach dem Leichen im See wieder raus ins Meer. Dann müssen alle duche den Kanal. Das Angel ist dann teilweise wie Volksfest, und die Besoffenen Franzosen gehen mit den Fischen nicht zimperlich um C&S kennen die nicht. Köder sind recht teuer, aber gut. 
Ich hab die Tips vom Kanal und der Angeltechnik von einem Freund aus Sete gelernt, der da schon seit über 15 Jahren Angelt. Wenn du fregen hast mail einfach.


----------



## jungangler01 (10. August 2015)

*AW: angeln Süd-Frankreich , St Tropez*

Hey Leute ich bin jetzt für 3 Wochen in St tropez und angle an einer Buhne wassertiefe: ~1.60 mein Gerät ist ei e teleskoprute von 1.80m Länge posenmontage und als Köder Brot  ich möchte sogenannte Saupe fangen was so eine Art barsch ist die gelb Silber gestreift sind bisher konnte ich sie nur kleinere Arten fischen . Ich War da tauchen und habe gesehen , dass die größeren auch dort sind , aber sie wollen einfach nicht beissen. Jetzt sind meine fragen:
1. Was mache ich falsch, dass ich die größeren Exemplare nicht an den haken bekomme könnt ihr mir helfen und tipps geben
2. Könntet ihr mir einen angel laden in der nähe sagen ich habe leider ein bisschen was daheim vergessen und möchte es dann dort kaufen
3. Ich möchte auch einmal auf eine geguidete angel tour machen  auf einem Kutter oder so könntet ihr mir da tipps geben wo sowas möglich ist

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------

